# latest fashion trend



## marie4u (Apr 7, 2014)

what are the latest fashion trends these days?


----------



## nailenvyuser (Apr 7, 2014)

We have a lot of retro shops in our area which have opened recently.  South UK.  People are loving to wear old 1950-1970 clothing.


----------



## marie4u (Apr 8, 2014)

and what is 50's trend?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 8, 2014)

You wear 50's clothing and accessories (from vintage shops), and wear 50's hair and make-up styles. Lots of references on the internet on how to do that. I've worked on a few film productions that were set in the 50's. The hair is a-bit-of-a-challenge, but the payoff is huge when done right. I've seen a few women around Toronto in full-on 50's attire, that they look like they stepped through a time machine.


----------



## nailenvyuser (Apr 8, 2014)

I personally don't, but retro fashion shops are booming where I live.


----------



## marie4u (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You wear 50's clothing and accessories (from vintage shops), and wear 50's hair and make-up styles. Lots of references on the internet on how to do that.

I've worked on a few film productions that were set in the 50's. The hair is a-bit-of-a-challenge, but the payoff is huge when done right.

I've seen a few women around Toronto in full-on 50's attire, that they look like they stepped through a time machine.
thank you for your detailed answer.


----------



## marie4u (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *preety489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that the climate is suitable to wear some stylish spring.
this is one factor of that.


----------



## glitzglam10 (Apr 10, 2014)

Crop tops are huge right now. I personally can't stand to wear anything that's too revealing, but with that being said, there are still many ways to rock a crop top tastefully.

Also, I've noticed that leather leggings have been very on-trend. Usually best paired with a baggy printed shirt. This fad is sure to die out soon, though, now that it's spring and it'll likely be too warm to wear them.


----------



## SofiaGambino (Apr 10, 2014)

Crop tops and high waisted pants and shorts which makes the top pointless. Lol.


----------



## marie4u (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SofiaGambino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Crop tops and high waisted pants and shorts which makes the top pointless. Lol.
haha you wear those?


----------



## SofiaGambino (Apr 11, 2014)

Nope. Lol. I never did like them much


----------



## marie4u (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SofiaGambino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope. Lol. I never did like them much
then what did you wear?


----------



## SofiaGambino (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marie4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  then what did you wear?
Long colorful skirts and bright tops. Basically what most girly teens wear. Just longer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With a hijab obviously. Lol


----------



## marie4u (Apr 19, 2014)

is that you in the pictures? i dont think so.


----------



## Natalie001 (May 14, 2014)

I paid little attention to fashion trend,

but I think my style is simplicity&amp;decency.


----------



## eileen.jpg (May 16, 2014)

1. White

2. Sporty

3. Kimono Cardigan

4. Boho Crochet Dress

5. Flats

With the street style, white is big. White and "net-ty" jersey sport type clothing, if that makes sense. Even trend setters leave the house with a sports bra (covered with a jacket of course) A favorite is Dani Song who styles like this frequently.

Kimono cardigans appeal to people who want to leave the house with a tank but not want to show too much. Usually chiffon material &amp; comes in a variety of designs.Effortless but still well put. Can be paired with distressed boyfriend jeans.

With boho style, a cream vintage crochet long sleeve midi dress. Very detailed, very Coachella like. Can be paired with combat boots, chic sandals or a simple open toed strap heel.

I read in a magazine that fashion trends has put too much height and focus on heels, that flats are more in. Runways feature flats (d'orsay style) to their look. I'm still fond of the gladiator flats in good taste. Can be seen with a midi skirt or cropped trousers for work, yes work.

Of course, lace and florals are _blooming_ for the spring/summer. 

Just remember this post was from a 22 year old if you think my taste was crazy.


----------



## HeleneAmen (Sep 4, 2014)

You can have the various trends and styles by watching the different catwalk collections. keep on watching the latest fashion channels from where you can able to get the knowledge on the latest trends.


----------



## lucillebaltimore (Dec 1, 2014)

Fashion is anything you are comfortable with. Whatever you wear be comfortable and confident about your style.


----------



## JasonTanenb (Dec 19, 2014)

Nowadays, Fashion becomes whatever Kim K wears. 

On a serious note, you've got to carry apt accessories as well. Only the clothes are diminishing, got to carry suitable belts, bags, heels, etc for instance.


----------

